# Poor Pepper after her spay :-(



## scol987 (Sep 25, 2012)

Day 3 and she's still down in the dumps, we are all missing bouncy Pepper!
Look at her sad eyes - it's like she's saying 'why did you do this to me Munmy?!'


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Willow was quite down in the dumps for the first three days post spay but once she got over the aneasthetic she was back to her crazy self and it was hard to keep her still enough so as not to damage the stiches! Don't worry about Pepper, once she's back to her normal self she wont even remember these last few days! Lots of cuddles in the mean time!!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Get well soon Pepper! Betty took six days to be back to herself so I think some recover quicker than others. X


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

she is such a doll. I am sure she will be back to herself soon.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor girl, it is miserable, but you honestly won't believe how quickly she will be back to her normal bouncy self.
2 weeks time it will be as if it never happened.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Think that look says it all. Poor little thing. Get well soon Pepper.


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Poor little soul! I'm sure Pepper will be bouncing around very soon.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

OH My!! Not happy eyes!!! She will be brilliant in no time at all!! XXXXOOOOO


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

Monty sends big kisses to his sister to make her better! Must get together once she is off lead again! Monty is very smug that his bits are still in tact - possibly not for long.

Sending big hugs


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Och the poor wee soul 

As others have said though...in a few days time it Will be a distant memory 

She's gorgeous 

xxx


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Best wishes to poor Pepper from me, Dexter and Bonnie xxx


----------



## scol987 (Sep 25, 2012)

Pepper has really turned a corner today! We went for a little walk it seems to have done her the world if good! Phew! Thanks for all your good wishes, bouncy Pepper is back! X


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

So glad she is doing better!!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

pleased to hear she is getting better, you'll be trying to stop her bouncing around too much now!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

That's good news.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Thats great news!! Now you will be gasping every time she leaps onto something!! So glad she is feeling better now.


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

scol987 said:


> Day 3 and she's still down in the dumps, we are all missing bouncy Pepper!
> Look at her sad eyes - it's like she's saying 'why did you do this to me Munmy?!'
> 
> View attachment 4993


Ah poor pepper but anaesthetic is known to cause melancholy in humans post op so poor little Pepper is bound to be feeling low. Once it's out of her system she'll be right as rain ( boyfriend is a physio) so he wanted to reassure you. Plus I was worried sick after Pushca's in case she ran around and hurt her tummy more so I think it's quite good that Pepper is taking things slowly.
Don't worry but I know how you feel but she will be bounding around soon


----------



## Bev13 (Jan 29, 2013)

Lexi was spayed last Monday. She just lay there for the first few days. I felt so awful for putting her through it. But apart from her appetite not being quite back to normal and still wearing "the cone of shame", she is practically back to normal


----------



## scol987 (Sep 25, 2012)

She's now doodle-dashing!!! Goodness me what a turn-around, it's all about keeping her calm now!! 

My son wearing the cone of shame!!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lol. 
He could go to a fancy dress as a satellite dish


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

ahh she does look sorry for herself, but a good job done and she will thank you with no seasons coming her way in the future .. she will bouncing around before you know it


----------



## Sophie'sMom (Dec 27, 2012)

Today is Sophie's second day home after being spayed. She loves my husband, but is leary of me - I think it's because I'm the one who took her to the Vets. I wonder how long until she will trust me again?
She is wearing a Onesie right now, but I'm confused - is a doggy diaper worn under the onesie? Right now she is wearing the onesie without it being snapped at the crouch so she can still go when she needs to.
She has the cone on, but she was trying to scratch at her incision, so I remembered about the onesie some of you used - hope it works.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

My Molly got spayed this past Monday and she is in a onesie and an iflatable collar she hated the regular cone but because she kept trying to go after her incision with the onesie on I had no choice. It's day 6 now she is feeling a lot better and playing with her toys but looks sad sometimes cause of the cone and outfit.

I keep it snapped and undo it when she goes outside. When she has to go she rings the bell on the door so she doesn't go in the house at all anymore. I don't have a doggie diaper on her but I guess you could if she isn't potty trained I have never used one before.

I laughed cause she looks a lot like Pepper


----------

